# 2 day split twice a week?



## Mockett (Jun 26, 2012)

just to set the scene im home from uni for the next 3 months, i don't have a job so all i can do all day is eat, rest and train literally no other commitments. my diet is good and im getting 1g of brotien per pound of bw ect ect.

to maximize the time i have i was thinking of a 2 day split twice or maybe even 3 times a week something like

A

Bench 5x5

Squat 5x5

Row 5x5

Incline DB Bench 3x10

Curl 3x10

B

Deadlift 2x5

OHP 5x5

Chin-up 3xF

Face pull 3x10

Tricep Dips 3xF

first of all is this stupid will i be over training and secondly is there anything else i should be including or remove

thanks in advance Mockett


----------



## Davidmc1961 (Nov 1, 2008)

Its not a bad routine at all mate, especially if your new to the weights. But I would bin the DB inclines altogether on A and the facepulls on B day. Concentrate on getting stronger in the big ones first.

I would alternate A & B over 3 days like this:

Mon A

Wed B

Fri A

Following week

Mon B

Wed A

Fri B

Its very similar to the routine I use when going for mass.

Eat big, train hard and you will grow.


----------

